# ST330P Belts.



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Well 4.5 long hard winters and my auger belt finally said hold up brutha! Pulled the cover and it was hanging on by the skinnys  Still did one last hr and a half blow after that picture. I was expecting it to snap but it didn't. 
The drive belt looks good still, but going to replace that as well.
I think being hydrostatic drive this machine is easier on the drive belt. 
Good deal on OEM belts locally. Auger $60 and drive $30.























Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

